# FasKolor painting tips?



## highster

Hi all, 

I just started using Faskolr paint. I have always used the lacquer based paint before. Now I have lots of questions,

1) why does the paint look a different color on the body than it does in the bottle?

2) how much air pressure? I'm using a pasche compresor, and it only goes to about 40 psi.

3) Should I thin this stuff?

4) any tips you may have would be great. Because as of right now I have about 15 bottles of this stuff, in colors that I really wanted to spray, but I just can't get it to spray right.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Jamie Hanson

I am not an expert at this for sure...... From practice I found about 1/4 part water did the trick. The neon colors seemed to be fine straight up. A trick I have heard of, but have not tried yet is not thinning out the paint at all. Instead soak the paint bottles in HOT water. It thins it out a little and still holds the true color when it sprays... I hope someone jumps on and corrects me if I have misguided you.


----------



## eviltone

for thinning... i use winshield washer fluid... i found that if i used water, that the paint would clump up and clog my airbrush!
as for the colors not looking right, it all depends on what colors you back it with, and also how good you shake it! sometimes though, as i found out w/ candy apple red - i think that was the color, it actually looked HORRIBLE and like a pink/purple mixture... i wasnt too thrilled!

and for durability, dont forget to coat the thing with FASKOAT after you are all done! 

-Tone


----------



## highster

eviltone said:


> for thinning... it actually looked HORRIBLE and like a pink/purple mixture... i wasnt too thrilled!
> 
> 
> -Tone


That's exactly what I saw with the "fasfluorescent" red. It came out a pink/purple color. I wanted the very bright fluorescent red, the color that the bottle was. I washed it all off, before it dried too much, so I never did see the effects of the backing color.

I have not been thinning at all, but I too am having problems with my air brush clogging, spitting, and just not spraying well at all. 

What psi do you guys use?


----------



## Kitestir

When airbrushing you usually do not get spitting and clogging from lack of air pressure.(unless you are way under pressure) It is usually that the paint is a bit to thick for your airbrush. Some airbrushes can spray faskolor out of the bottle, but not all. You can use a variety of things to thin these paints, but windshield fluid or windex seem to give the best results for me. I usually spray at about 20-25 psi. Any higher and you will get massive overspray.(Ok if you are doing hard lines, but if you are doing fades it is murder!)

HTH


----------



## wizard108

I use an Iwata Airbrush and rarely need to thin any of the faskolor paint. On occasion, I will thin the white so very slightly. I have found that backing in silver is the best to keep the colors true as possible. Darken the color with black backing, lighten/brighten with white and always back with white if using the flourescent shades. Also I always apply at least 2 coats of Faskoat for extra protection.

Dale Motorsports

http://www.geocities.com/dalemotorsports2000/Bodiespage.html


----------



## Nil

I've done about a dozen bodies with FasKolor, no pearls, etc. I've never thinned it at all, and never seen a need to back it or coat it, at least running electrics. I've never done nitros, though.

I use a bit higher pressure than Kitestir said, about 25-30 psi seems good, but you will have to test for your airbrush. I use a Paasche Type H external mix brush.

I've also had good luck with their metal flakes, used per their directions.


----------



## highster

I too use an Iwata, the revolution model .


----------



## erock1331

What do you guys recommend as a color to back red?
I used some Createx Opaque red the other day and backed it with white and it turned pink.


----------



## Robertw321

erock1331 said:


> What do you guys recommend as a color to back red?
> I used some Createx Opaque red the other day and backed it with white and it turned pink.


 As strange as this may sound, we backed Createx opaque yellow with black and it made a bright yellow.


----------



## erock1331

hmmm that is interesting

i will have to test on some scrap lexan

I used Createx Transparent Ultramarine Blue and backed it with white and it came out awesome, really bright medium blue color, really stands out.

Its on the body attached


----------



## racin rudy

I have a Badger airbrush and spray at about 20 psi, but no more. I used to use an Aztek piece of poop and had to spray at 45-60 psi, darn compressor ran constantly. I think it might of had to do with the size of the air hose, only logical conclusion I could come to. The only color I have had trouble with is white and since reading this I might try thinning it. Neons or flourescents spray oddly to me, I have a difficult time to get them to spray evenly. As for flourescent red, if anyone finds a color to bring out the "red" let me know, everything I've used turns it pink. My buddy drives a car spray with this and we call him the pink panther, of course there are a few other references made too:tongue:

Rudy


----------



## JeffPatch29

I always use Fascolor paint and have never had any problems. I spray using 30-35 PSI, a medium tip in my air-brush (unless I am painting metal flake in which case I use a heavy tip). The big things I've noticed that really make a difference is after I paint every color I run 2 bottles through the air brush of hot water, and make sure all the water is out of the air brush before I load another color. Also, I back every color I paint I back with Faspearl silver. This is a neutral color so any color you spray after will not effect the first coat. i.e. if you paint red and spray white right after it, the red is going to look lighter. If you paint red and spray black right after it is going to look darker. The only way to avoid this is to back every color you paint with Silver. Also, another trick I've learned is that if you get paint bleeds into your masking, take a Q-tip and cut one of the cotton ends off and to a point. Dip the point in some warm water, and you can use the Q-tip just like an eraser to wipe off the paint bleeds.


----------



## SlipNSlide

For those of you who are using Createx are you using a heat gun or hair dryer after each coat?

How are you thinning the AutoAir colors?


----------



## travymoto1

that is afirmative on the hair dryer. Spray light coats (especially) the first. The once you have an even coat you can lay it on a bit thicker. 

With the hair dryer....move it around as you dry as to not overheat any one area. After you use the dryer....wave the body in the air to release some of the heat.


----------



## Fred B

highster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just started using Faskolr paint. I have always used the lacquer based paint before. Now I have lots of questions,
> 
> 1) why does the paint look a different color on the body than it does in the bottle?
> 
> *For the most part, you'll want to make shure that an opaque (can't see thru) color is thick enough before you back it. For the reds I've been using silver to back them because it darkens them a little. Always check a small part of the body first before you back the whole thing.*
> 
> 2) how much air pressure? I'm using a pasche compresor, and it only goes to about 40 psi.
> 
> *The air pressure that you'l need depends on what airbrush you're using, you'll have to play with it a little to see what works best.*
> 
> 3) Should I thin this stuff?
> 
> *I try not to thin the paint at all. Thinning will make the paint want to bead up on the body and it takes longer to dry. Thin as little as possible and each color is different. I wouldn't use windex because it activates the paint and can make it flake off.*
> 
> 4) any tips you may have would be great. Because as of right now I have about 15 bottles of this stuff, in colors that I really wanted to spray, but I just can't get it to spray right.
> 
> *The two best tips that I have are: *
> 
> *W**ash the body (and your hands) with some good dishwashing soap. Rinse well.*
> 
> *If you want to make a good fade, use several light coats of paint instead of one heavy outline. If the paint starts to dry on the tip, just stop and run the airbrush wide open into a cup for a second to clear the tip. You'll know that the paint is drying on the tip if you have to keep pulling back farther to get the same amount of paint. Some airbrushes make a squealing sound when this happens.*
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


 .....


----------



## highster

Thanks Fred,

Thats exactly the kind of info I was looking for.......


----------



## MikeNum8

I have been using the Fascolor now for a few years. Never thin out the colors. I find that when i thin them out they beed up a lot. Even get runs in the paint. After each color i spray i run a cup of HOT water through airbrush at full power. I do not use the trigger to do this. Instead i hit the trigger to put air through it and then snap the needle back and forth. I usually will turn air preasure up a little bit when i do this. My compressor is a good 25 feet from where i spray. I use a Craftsman Compressor, regular air line into my room. Then into a Water trap/air regualtor combo deal. then my normal airbrush line comes of the regulator to the airbrush. I use a iwata HBSB airbrush. it works great. My air pressure is usually around 20-30lbs. If you want to know anything else feel free to email me. Thanks.
Mike
www.demallieracingproducts.com


----------

